# Show your Les Paul or Les Paul style guitar.



## davidb1986 (Mar 15, 2011)

I love the look, feel, and playability of Les Paul guitars. Here is a thread for like minded people to post pictures of their Les Paul or Les Paul type guitars. Here is some pictures of my Gibson Les Paul Custom, Epiphone Les Paul Classic and the PRS SC250 I use to have (I still really miss that guitar but due to hard times I had to sell it) as well as the PRS Tremonti SE I traded a few months ago. 

If you have a LP or LP style guitar please feel free and post pictures.








EDIT: The 3rd pic is of the Les Paul Custom in the first pic with new PUs I installed yesterday.


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## Kimling (Mar 15, 2011)

Crappy pic, I know






It is a Tokai LS150 from 2006


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 15, 2011)

It's a cheap one, but here's my Vintage V100.






It was £190 brand new (that's about $300) and it fucking kills!

It's obviously not a match for a real Gibbo or a Japanese Tokai but it's way better than every Epi LP I've ever played. Proper solid mahogany body, maple cap (maybe a veneer, don't know) and set neck. Wilkinson pickups as standard, which sound great. It's light for an LP-type and plays wonderfully, can get a killer metal tone but I also use it for playing in the school jazz band.

Great guitar.


----------



## MikeH (Mar 15, 2011)

My Gibson Les Paul Custom.


----------



## darkinners (Mar 15, 2011)

my 2000 Les Paul Studio Plus


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Mar 15, 2011)

Not a fan, but a here are pics of a couple of clients.

SX Les Paul:









"prince" "les paul" "lol"







Another SX, Pirat model or something, I added a floyd and a kill switch.








also: My fretwork


----------



## mikernaut (Mar 15, 2011)

My '82 LPC Silverburst


----------



## yellowv (Mar 15, 2011)

That LPC is awesome Mike.

Here is my Agile.


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 15, 2011)

dean soltero standard:
















Agile AL 3000 rootbeer w/ slim neck:










Agile AL 3100 blue flame w/emg:











Crafter SA rosewood:

















the first three would be going up for sale soon...gotta save up for a carvin


----------



## darren (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## davidb1986 (Mar 16, 2011)

yellowv said:


> That LPC is awesome Mike.
> 
> Here is my Agile.




I saw this guitar on Rondo Music. How is it, and does it need any upgrades?


----------



## davidb1986 (Mar 16, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> the first three would be going up for sale soon...gotta save up for a carvin



How much for the Agile Rootbeer Slim? I might buy it from you. PM me and lets see if we can make a deal.


----------



## yellowv (Mar 16, 2011)

davidb1986 said:


> I saw this guitar on Rondo Music. How is it, and does it need any upgrades?



Only thing I did to it was a pickup swap. Other than that it's good to go. I used to have a BKP Miracle Man set in it and it was tuned to C and it slayed. I have since traded off the MM set to get WCR's for my PRS. It now has an old Duncan JB/59 set and it nails that 80's metal tone. I really like this guitar. It's super heavy and the quality is great. Especially for $289.


----------



## davidb1986 (Mar 16, 2011)

yellowv said:


> Only thing I did to it was a pickup swap. Other than that it's good to go. I used to have a BKP Miracle Man set in it and it was tuned to C and it slayed. I have since traded off the MM set to get WCR's for my PRS. It now has an old Duncan JB/59 set and it nails that 80's metal tone. I really like this guitar. It's super heavy and the quality is great. Especially for $289.




I'm gonna see about getting one. I have been really wanting a LP Goldtop and like the Agile 3010 Goldtop. I'm thinking if I can get one I'm going to put in a set of DiMarzio PAF 36th Anniversary zebra PUs. I also like the way the rootbeer and tiger eye Agile LPs look too. I've been wanting a Squier Vintage Modified Jazz Bass 70s RI. I think The Agile LP would match it pretty well.


----------



## Bekanor (Mar 16, 2011)

My Edwards LPC.


----------



## davidb1986 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bekanor said:


> My Edwards LPC.



Very nice!!!


----------



## Bekanor (Mar 16, 2011)

Fankoo!


----------



## avenger (Mar 16, 2011)

That rootbeer is beutiful! What does slim mean? Is it a thin body?

Sell it to me


----------



## Imalwayscold (Mar 16, 2011)

My Eclipse


----------



## ZXIIIT (Mar 16, 2011)

Damn, I don't have any pics of my Ibanez 2342 as it's currently getting new parts


----------



## davidb1986 (Mar 17, 2011)

avenger said:


> That rootbeer is beutiful! What does slim mean? Is it a thin body?
> 
> Sell it to me



It has a slim tapered Gibson style neck. I think most of the Agile LPs have the 50s rounded neck.


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 17, 2011)

davidb1986 said:


> It has a slim tapered Gibson style neck. I think most of the Agile LPs have the 50s rounded neck.



nope, even thinner than the 60's neck.
its as thin as the ibanez Wizard I neck. just a slightly different carve, but same thickeness...

the regular agile necks are between the 50's and 60's but a bit closer to the 60's.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 17, 2011)

An Ibanez ARC 300, my first electric. The bridge sucks and my cousin is borrowing this indefinitely until I decide what to do with it


----------



## budda (Mar 17, 2011)

Apparently you guys don't actually play your guitars 








I've had a few others, but it's late so yeah


----------



## musikizlife (Mar 17, 2011)

Gotta love that Quilt by Musikizlife, on Flickr

My EPI, I freakin learned guitar on this thing


----------



## davidb1986 (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone for posting y'alls pics. I look forward to more people posting their pics on here as well.


----------



## davidb1986 (Mar 17, 2011)

musikizlife said:


> Gotta love that Quilt by Musikizlife, on Flickr
> 
> My EPI, I freakin learned guitar on this thing




Dude that's a sweet looking guitar!!! You are very blessed to have learned to play guitar on such a great guitar!


----------



## musikizlife (Mar 17, 2011)

yeah man thanks alot
at the time all i had was a fender squier strat, and i went to a guitar show with my dad and i was like in awe of the quilt, which i had no idea what it was back then and me and him split the money for it. I wanna really fix it up and give it the love it deserves, just dont have the time


----------



## DesertBurst (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Snout (Mar 17, 2011)

Here's my Eppy





http://imageshack.us


----------



## davidb1986 (Mar 18, 2011)

musikizlife said:


> yeah man thanks alot
> at the time all i had was a fender squier strat, and i went to a guitar show with my dad and i was like in awe of the quilt, which i had no idea what it was back then and me and him split the money for it. I wanna really fix it up and give it the love it deserves, just dont have the time



I upgrade guitars as a hobby. If you lived close I would upgrade it for you. All you would have to do is buy the parts you wanted it to have. I'm working on my friends Jackson V32T that he got off of eBay for $100. It needed some serious work. Plus he wanted gold hardware instead of chrome so I'm switching the chrome for the gold.


----------



## ry_z (Mar 18, 2011)

Agile AL-2500:










The fretwork is quite bad in one spot, but I still love this guitar.


----------



## davidb1986 (Mar 18, 2011)

DesertBurst said:


>




Is this the Epiphone or Gibson Les Paul w/ the FR?


----------



## musikizlife (Mar 18, 2011)

davidb1986 said:


> I upgrade guitars as a hobby. If you lived close I would upgrade it for you. All you would have to do is buy the parts you wanted it to have. I'm working on my friends Jackson V32T that he got off of eBay for $100. It needed some serious work. Plus he wanted gold hardware instead of chrome so I'm switching the chrome for the gold.



Yeah man once i get the money together, maybe ill shit it out, cause im in NJ. But a good refurbish job is def worth shipping. What i would want to do it, sand and tung oil the neck, new tuner, new nut, possibly a new bridge, and new pickups, and a set up of course!
Thanks for the info man!

EDIT: Haha ""ship"" not Shit lol


----------



## rcsierra13 (Mar 18, 2011)

My J&D Luthiers LP. Removed the pick guard and added an EMG 81/85 combo.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Mar 18, 2011)

davidb1986 said:


> Is this the Epiphone or Gibson Les Paul w/ the FR?



Looks to be the Gibson Axcess.

Buy Gibson Custom Les Paul Axcess Standard Electric Guitar | Solid Body Electric Guitars | Musician's Friend


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 18, 2011)

davidb1986 said:


> Is this the Epiphone or Gibson Les Paul w/ the FR?



I think it's the Gibson, I can see the carved neck joint.


----------



## musikizlife (Mar 18, 2011)

BigPhi84 said:


> Looks to be the Gibson Axcess.
> 
> Buy Gibson Custom Les Paul Axcess Standard Electric Guitar | Solid Body Electric Guitars | Musician's Friend



Id say so


----------



## budda (Mar 18, 2011)

That J&D looks really sharp!


----------



## kherman (Mar 18, 2011)

My:
Diodati 59Q, Edwards Sykes LPC, Diodati 58, Fernandes Ravelle Deluxe.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Mar 20, 2011)

I feel like humping it all day.


----------



## musikizlife (Mar 20, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> I feel like humping it all day.



yess, im so happy you got it done. It came out amazing Scherz! love that beast


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 20, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> I feel like humping it all day.



a better angle of that guitar?


----------



## Heavy Ed (Mar 20, 2011)

Agile 3100








Sorry for the crappy pic. Looks much better in person!


----------



## lookralphsbak (Mar 20, 2011)

My LTD- EC-1000- Malignity






My 7 string Les Pauls <3333333
Gothic and Classic


----------



## lookralphsbak (Mar 20, 2011)

Also, everyone owes me a new pair of pants.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Mar 20, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> a better angle of that guitar?


 
Sure, just posted it in the sevenstring section btw.


----------



## lookralphsbak (Mar 20, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> Sure, just posted it in the sevenstring section btw.


I HATE YOU! I didn't know you finished it!

As I was posting this I was thinking "scherzo should post his guitar here, oh but it's not done..." You ruined my damned surprise! I was literally gonna check your thread! DAMN IT


***EDIT

Oh so you posted a fresh topic... ok cool, I didn't miss much


----------



## White Cluster (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## scherzo1928 (Mar 21, 2011)

Cant say I remember many guitars with red quilt and zebra pickups. I like it a lot. And those birds slay.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 21, 2011)

My only single cut. 






Methinks I need to jump on the Ibanez ARX series stat.


----------



## 1b4n3z (Mar 21, 2011)

A 2007 LP Classic Custom. Pictured here with SD Distortion/Jazz but has EMG 81X/85X set now. Great shredder!


----------



## Metalman X (Mar 21, 2011)

My LTD w/ Blackouts

(I look so stupid here...was freezing my ASS off in the tunnel these we're taken in...also, I need a longer strap)












I'm SERIOUSLY gassing for an EC-1000SSB...the Silver Burst one with EMG's! One of those with proper black hardware (fuck that ROHS compliant shit...I want BLACK hardware, dammit!) would be pure sex!.

I'm even considering selling/trading my beloved Kelly Star towards one of those.


----------



## davidb1986 (Mar 22, 2011)

I put some vinyl bobbin pickup stickers on the pickups of my Les Paul Custom. Here is what it looks like now with a reverse zebra config.


----------



## Baco (Mar 22, 2011)

My LP style guitars:


----------



## davidb1986 (Mar 24, 2011)

Baco said:


> My LP style guitars:



I like the color of this guitar! Which model is it and how much is it? Of course the EMGs would have to go if I got one.


----------



## Murmel (Mar 24, 2011)

And don't tell me that wall of awesome behind the Eclipse is your wall of awesome...


----------



## Baco (Mar 24, 2011)

davidb1986 said:


> I like the color of this guitar! Which model is it and how much is it? Of course the EMGs would have to go if I got one.



That's the silver satin Eclipse I CTM PL

I made a thread on this guitar when I bought it, let me look that up for you, one moment...

Edit: here it is: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...-eclipse-i-ctm-paul-landers-satin-silver.html

The wall behind it isn't mine, no


----------



## Miek (Mar 24, 2011)

IGNORE THE GUITAR BEHIND THE CURTAIN or the guitar with 7 strings


----------



## ivancic1al (Mar 24, 2011)

^ Nice LP Recording.


----------



## davidb1986 (Mar 24, 2011)

Here is my new one. It's a 2010 ESP LTD EC256 in the Aged Gold Top finish. It will get it's pic taken with my Gibson and Epiphone Les Paul soon.

View attachment 19475

View attachment 19476

View attachment 19477


----------



## davidb1986 (Mar 24, 2011)

Baco said:


> That's the silver satin Eclipse I CTM PL
> 
> I made a thread on this guitar when I bought it, let me look that up for you, one moment...
> 
> ...


I think that might be my next guitar! It looks amazing and I bet it plays as good as it looks. I just got my ESP LTD EC256 today and I have to say I haven't hardly put it down.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Mar 27, 2011)

Got a pic of how it looked when I got it


----------



## german7 (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## jem777az (Mar 27, 2011)

My ESP USA Custom Eclipse






My ESP Eclipse II Std


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Mar 27, 2011)

Does this count? She's my baby. I recently lost all of my guitars in a fire, and the first thing my sweet grandmother did was tell me she wanted me to go pick out a guitar so I could stay sane. PRS SE Singlecut










And yes I know, the stove isn't the best place for a guitar, but it has the best light lol


----------



## Adam (Mar 27, 2011)

Agile AL-2000, sold it to save up for the white 3100 model


----------



## budda (Mar 28, 2011)

So many floyds behind that ESP...


----------



## Exit Existence (Mar 28, 2011)

Guitar had an incident with a blow torch, fixed it up, sanded the paint off the neck to match, installed a random set of sperzels we had laying around (they were supposed to be for a 6 in line guitar but they work fine) Dimarzio Evolutions, new knobs and pots, brushed down the finish with steel wool to give it a flat black look.

Overall its a super solid guitar that is really unique.


----------



## BryanFTWL (Mar 28, 2011)

My old ESP Eclipse I CTM:








My current: LTD EC-600 Gus G:







^Which is now with Ben and I will be receiving it back looking like this:


----------



## Saber_777 (Mar 28, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> dean soltero standard:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love Solteros too!


----------



## davidb1986 (Apr 2, 2011)

Here are my 3 LP guitars together. The Epi and LTD look like smaller scales because they are sitting in the cracks between cushions and the two side cushions sit lower than the middle one. Also the Gibson and Epiphone have custom engraved truss rod covers that say "David Benton's Les Paul" in old english font. Right now I'm selling my OLP Petrucci on the bay.com so I can get the money for a vintage 70s Hondo II Les Paul copy and a Hondo ES-335 Dot copy. So I hope I get both. When and if I get the LP copy I'll post pics on here of it.


----------



## plyta (Apr 3, 2011)

Chinese Randy Rhoads Burny













Gibson 57 Classic+ bridge and GFS P90 Mean neck. Copper shielded cavities.

The most pimp guitar I've ever owned: binding everywhere & gold hardware.

Better than anything Epiphone has to offer for the price.

Traded my Intrepid for it.


----------



## dr_game0ver (Apr 5, 2011)

hey bloody_inferno I have her lil sis!








and my 18's birthday present a GB-10


----------



## dr_game0ver (Apr 5, 2011)

sorry i forgot the most important!!


----------



## darren (Apr 5, 2011)

Exit Existence said:


> installed a random set of sperzels we had laying around (they were supposed to be for a 6 in line guitar but they work fine)



If you remove the tuner buttons, you can completely disassemble Sperzels and flip the worm gear shaft and spacer around so they're the correct way.


----------



## Randy (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## exo (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## davidb1986 (Apr 6, 2011)

dr_game0ver said:


> sorry i forgot the most important!!



LOL This reminds me of a t-shirt I have that says "I rock because my guitar has strings.....NOT BUTTONS!!!!


----------



## davidb1986 (Apr 6, 2011)

exo said:


>



I like the inlays on this guitar! Does it have a set or bolt on neck?


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Apr 6, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> Agile AL 3100 blue flame w/emg:


I demand more pics of this beauty, that blue looks amazing dude.


----------



## davidb1986 (Apr 6, 2011)

Ok I know I don't have it yet and posted the pics of it in my NGD soon thread but since there is a blue LP style guitar right above this post. I'm going to post the pics of the 2011 Gibson Les Paul Melody Maker I have on lay-a-way. When I get it I'll post pics of it with my other LP guitars on here.


----------



## thraxil (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## davidb1986 (Apr 6, 2011)

WOOHOO!!! More blue guitars!!!! lol


----------



## budda (Apr 7, 2011)

That parker looks like it has terrible upper fret access


----------



## dr_game0ver (Apr 7, 2011)

exo said:


>





WOODSTOCK!!!!!!

it' s a set in!


----------



## Vinchester (Apr 7, 2011)

Alright, since I just got myself a new DSLR camera I can show off my Eclipse again 
















That's a BKP Rebel Yell with Burnt Chrome cover btw. Tim did an awesome job as always.


----------



## Euthanasia (Apr 7, 2011)

Man, do I love Les Pauls!!

Mine, Framus Panthera Custom.


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 7, 2011)

Love those Framus. Always remind me of Mark Morton Dominions. Probably because he pretty much copied the Framus he played onto the Dominion. 

Some epic guitars in here, I always want to get a SC, but never do because I can't get down with lack of ergonomics. Methinks it's time for an SC.


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 7, 2011)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> I demand more pics of this beauty, that blue looks amazing dude.



and more thee gets


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 7, 2011)

budda said:


> That parker looks like it has terrible upper fret access



huh? 










the fret access at the nut is the same as at the neck joint


----------



## BigK (Apr 7, 2011)

Here's my single cuts:


----------



## exo (Apr 7, 2011)

dr_game0ver said:


> WOODSTOCK!!!!!!
> 
> it' s a set in!



yeah, set neck.....it's a steal worthy deal like the douglas WRL 590 or Hadron. It's on the Rondo site, page 5 or 6, got to me yesterday, (not had time for an NGD post yet...)and after the geet, card case, and 2 day fedex, I was STILL out the door for under 3 bills.


----------



## DIFF (Apr 9, 2011)

Here's my Les Paul Studio Premium+.
I've had 4 other LP's and will never part with this one, or any from here on. 
I will say that their quality control has slipped. There is a mark on the side that should/could have been easily sanded out, but they cleared right over.
Stevie Wonder would have caught it....


----------



## Xiphos68 (Apr 9, 2011)

Here is my Gibson Les Paul Studio and my Dad's robot Les Paul Special or he used to have it.


----------



## davidb1986 (Apr 18, 2011)

Here is my Hondo Deluxe 737 LP. It has an inspection sticker on the back of the headstock that says 1-7-76 on it, but people have told me and my research says they weren't made until the early 80s. It's a cool guitar to play, and actually sounds good. It's all original except the volume pots which were dead when I got it.


----------



## davidb1986 (Apr 18, 2011)

Here is my Hondo Deluxe 737 LP. It has an inspection sticker on the back of the headstock that says 1-7-76 on it, but people have told me and my research says they weren't made until the early 80s. It's a cool guitar to play, and actually sounds good. It's all original except the volume pots which were dead when I got it. My research also shows these are MIJ and are good guitars for the price range back then.





















It's beat up but still plays, sounds and looks good.


----------



## MrMcSick (Apr 18, 2011)




----------



## blister7321 (Apr 18, 2011)

BigK said:


> Here's my single cuts:


 so much win in this post


----------



## fireheart82 (Apr 20, 2011)

esp eclipse ctm 1 full tickness, u shape, sd with splits on tone knob by touch
www.finn.no/finn/torget/tilsalgs/bi...4/17/0/275/368/30_-1958812604.jpg&adTypeId=67


----------



## Bradd (Apr 20, 2011)

My "Magnum" LP copy, bought from cashies (cash converters) about 10 years ago for $400 Aus. was probably 15-20yrs old when i bought it. I love it, has a great tone, nice heavy mahogany body, only had the bridge/tailpiece and tuners replaced. thinking about getting some seymour duncan pickups in it, but still unsure.


----------



## fireheart82 (Apr 20, 2011)

seymour duncan jb4 and shr1-n 59 sounds tasty in mine. wonder how dimarzio dual sound with split in neck will sound and X2n bridge..


----------



## Bradd (Apr 20, 2011)

well, i was actually just looking at some dimarzio pickups then, im thinking, cos ive already got the black knobs on there, to go for a complete blackout look, get some dimarzio paf's or somethin, and replace the hardware with black chrome.... hmmm interesting


----------



## davidb1986 (May 27, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> and more thee gets



I just now really looked at these pics. They are amazing pics of your Agile!!! I wish I had talent to take pictures like these!


----------



## soliloquy (May 27, 2011)

davidb1986 said:


> I just now really looked at these pics. They are amazing pics of your Agile!!! I wish I had talent to take pictures like these!



the talent comes from taking TONS of pictures!!!! 

when first started taking pictures, to get one decent picture, i had to take about 20-30 random pictures...but as time progressed on, now i just need to take 5 pictures, and 4 of those would be awesome, and the 5th would be a 'is that a bird?' picture


----------



## Nitrobattery (May 28, 2011)

Picked this up a month or so ago. Waiting for a bridge from Allparts and I'll throw it together.


----------



## MAGGOTBRAIN (May 28, 2011)

My Les Pauls...
Blue one is a Studio Lite.
The craptastic pinkish one is a thin body Custom.


----------



## s_k_mullins (May 28, 2011)

PRS SE Singlecut Trem





ESP LTD EC-1000





EDIT: Almost forgot my old Washburn Custom Shop P3


----------



## Murmel (May 28, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> the talent comes from taking TONS of pictures!!!!
> 
> when first started taking pictures, to get one decent picture, i had to take about 20-30 random pictures...but as time progressed on, now i just need to take 5 pictures, and 4 of those would be awesome, and the 5th would be a 'is that a bird?' picture



I can't believe your post got quoted 2 times in 2 posts


----------



## idunno (May 28, 2011)

Les paul AXCESS and a DGN custom Paragon (local CT luthier!)


----------



## soliloquy (May 28, 2011)

Murmel said:


> I can't believe your post got quoted 2 times in 2 posts



what can i say? i'm awesome that way!


----------



## White Cluster (May 28, 2011)

Murmel said:


> I can't believe your post got quoted 2 times in 2 posts


 


soliloquy said:


> what can i say? i'm awesome that way!


Or it was just a double post by the same person



You're still awesome though


----------



## capoeiraesp (May 28, 2011)




----------



## idunno (May 28, 2011)

nice color! I like the subtlety of the orange, not too in your face.
What ENGL cab is that? it looks small?


----------



## capoeiraesp (May 29, 2011)

STD vertical 2x12. I think it has the same basic dimensions as Mesa vertical 2x12s. Cheers though dude.


----------



## sted (May 29, 2011)

My new(ish!) R8...I love this thing!


----------



## Advv (May 29, 2011)

sted said:


> My new(ish!) R8...I love this thing!
> 
> View attachment 20515




That is one nice guitar. Would love to own a Gibson one day! Congrats


----------



## Murmel (May 29, 2011)

White Cluster said:


> Or it was just a double post by the same person



I apologize, obviously I'm retarded


----------



## PyramidSmasher (May 29, 2011)

1974 Les Paul Deluxe


----------



## Nick1 (May 30, 2011)

I just got a Gibson Les Paul Deluxe 60s a little under 2 months ago. I really like this guitar. I was anti Gibson for a while. Well till I got my hands on this. It plays awesome sounds great and has NONE of the issues I usually found on most Gibson LPs. I have been doing some mods to it. So far I swapped the stock Grovers for the Locking Rotomatic Grovers. Then I put on some Schaller Strap Locks. Then I got a Graphtech Resomax Supercharger Kit. That includes a new magnetic locking bridge/tailpiece with Graphite saddles and a Tusq nut. Really nice difference in tone. Then going to swap the stock pickups to a Dimarzio Andy Timmons bridge pickup and a Dimarzio Liquifire neck pickup. Then 2 No Load Tone Controls and 1 master Coil Tap. And I think that should do it. 
Heres some pics. 1 is a real pic the other a Stock photo (as if I really needed to tell you guys that)......
View attachment 20532


View attachment 20533


----------



## RenegadeDave (May 31, 2011)

Gibson Les Paul Studio Mahogany and an Agile AL3100 CSB Wide


----------



## RenegadeDave (May 31, 2011)

Nick1 said:


> I just got a Gibson Les Paul Deluxe 60s a little under 2 months ago. I really like this guitar. I was anti Gibson for a while. Well till I got my hands on this. It plays awesome sounds great and has NONE of the issues I usually found on most Gibson LPs. I have been doing some mods to it. So far I swapped the stock Grovers for the Locking Rotomatic Grovers. Then I put on some Schaller Strap Locks. Then I got a Graphtech Resomax Supercharger Kit. That includes a new magnetic locking bridge/tailpiece with Graphite saddles and a Tusq nut. Really nice difference in tone. Then going to swap the stock pickups to a Dimarzio Andy Timmons bridge pickup and a Dimarzio Liquifire neck pickup. Then 2 No Load Tone Controls and 1 master Coil Tap. And I think that should do it.
> Heres some pics. 1 is a real pic the other a Stock photo (as if I really needed to tell you guys that)......
> View attachment 20532
> 
> ...



Did you have one of the PC board quick connect control cavities or is that guitar pre 08?


----------



## ridner (May 31, 2011)

LTD EC-256AVG







Dean USA MHG Soltero







Dean Soltero SL







Dean Soltero Standard


----------



## soliloquy (May 31, 2011)

/\ which ones of those do you still have?


----------



## ridner (May 31, 2011)

just the LTD


----------



## MatthewK (May 31, 2011)

LTD EC-1000T/CTM

Full thickness body, ebony fretboard and MIK. Pretty sweet for less than 600 bucks. I always wanted a Les Paul Custom, close enough for now.


----------



## VILARIKA (May 31, 2011)

Agile AL-3100 Silverburst


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (May 31, 2011)

VILARIKA said:


> Agile AL-3100 Silverburst


Niiice!


----------



## Nick1 (May 31, 2011)

RenegadeDave said:


> Did you have one of the PC board quick connect control cavities or is that guitar pre 08?



Its brand new. 2011 model.


----------



## soliloquy (Jun 1, 2011)

ridner said:


> just the LTD



why though?
and i would have asked how wide the nut on the SL solteros are. are they wider than the standard and USA solteros?

not liking how narrow my standard one is  but i dont want to get rid of it as its so beautiful!


----------



## Adam (Jun 1, 2011)

Finished modding my new Agile AL-3100:






and this guy I got for free for doing all the tech work at a local guitar shop while the regular tech was on tour - Epiphone les paul standard plus top:


----------



## isispelican (Jun 11, 2011)

Gibson Les Paul Classic 1960 reissue


----------



## Whitestrat (Jun 11, 2011)

My Les Paul Standard:





The guitar that killed the Les Paul Standard:


----------



## Kabstract (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Gebody (Jun 11, 2011)

ESP- Eclipse STBC


 




Ibanez ART 320


----------



## budda (Jun 13, 2011)

My silverburst is gone  my PRS singlecut is listed on the local kijiji.

But I have something I should have kept back in my position. NOCGD thread + a pic in here when I can get some.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jun 14, 2011)

This is an awesome thread and its really not helping my Les Paul Custom Gas! LOL!! I WANT ONE!!!! 






I have a question however, I am looking at LP Customs and tbh I need some help, is it actually worth spending out on a Gibson LP Custom? Are they worth the extra cash compared with the Orville Les Pauls or an Edwards? Because looking at the Burny and Orville "copies" they look like great guitars and great value for money, and having had an Epiphone Zakk Wylde Camo & a Firebird, both of which where lovely guitars and both less than £400, I know that the quality per pound of some manufactures copies is excellent. I have played a 1957 Goldtop and I mean it was an incredible guitar but then it was worth £9000 at the time!! LOL! 

is it right that Orville used original Gibson US parts on the K series? I read that yesterday online... Anyway on the basis that Gibson does get a hard time over its guitars and prices is say a £1500 Gibson Les Paul Custom worth the extra compared to an Orville or Edwards for half that price or less? If you can afford a Gibson should you get a Gibson?


----------



## ridner (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 14, 2011)

MaKo´s Tethan;2386383 said:


> Another SX, Pirat model or something, I added a floyd and a kill switch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
It's like a Bucket-shuggah love child... 

Gayest fucking inlay EVER, though...


----------



## budda (Jun 14, 2011)

Louis Cypher said:


> This is an awesome thread and its really not helping my Les Paul Custom Gas! LOL!! I WANT ONE!!!!
> 
> I have a question however, I am looking at LP Customs and tbh I need some help, is it actually worth spending out on a Gibson LP Custom? Are they worth the extra cash compared with the Orville Les Pauls or an Edwards? Because looking at the Burny and Orville "copies" they look like great guitars and great value for money, and having had an Epiphone Zakk Wylde Camo & a Firebird, both of which where lovely guitars and both less than £400, I know that the quality per pound of some manufactures copies is excellent. I have played a 1957 Goldtop and I mean it was an incredible guitar but then it was worth £9000 at the time!! LOL!
> 
> is it right that Orville used original Gibson US parts on the K series? I read that yesterday online... Anyway on the basis that Gibson does get a hard time over its guitars and prices is say a £1500 Gibson Les Paul Custom worth the extra compared to an Orville or Edwards for half that price or less? If you can afford a Gibson should you get a Gibson?



That's your call to make. You'll keep resale with a Gibson, people will look at you with more admiration with a Gibson, you'll spend more on a Gibson, and non-musicians will know exactly what you have with a Gibson.

Is it worth it to you? I had my AL-3100 silverburst which was an LP Custom w/ a different headstock to me. It wasn't as nice as my friend's LP Custom I had borrowed for a few months, but at 1/5 the price brand new I didn't give a damn. I had a guitar that felt great, sounded great and looked sexy to boot.

I'd get a Heritage LP custom - I don't really care what the headstock says.

heritageguitars.com

And those are more authentic then a Gibson


----------



## soliloquy (Jun 14, 2011)

budda said:


> That's your call to make. You'll keep resale with a Gibson, people will look at you with more admiration with a Gibson, you'll spend more on a Gibson, and non-musicians will know exactly what you have with a Gibson.
> 
> Is it worth it to you? I had my AL-3100 silverburst which was an LP Custom w/ a different headstock to me. It wasn't as nice as my friend's LP Custom I had borrowed for a few months, but at 1/5 the price brand new I didn't give a damn. I had a guitar that felt great, sounded great and looked sexy to boot.
> 
> ...




as he said, there are other guitars out there. some better, some not, but in the end its all a judgement call.

if you're in europe, then you should have an easier access to tokai, burny, greco, bacchus and numerous other guitars. if you go onto mylespaul.com and look around, you'll see a lot of folks there putting their non-gibson-lespauls against their gibsons and they couldn't be any happier.


----------



## Bekanor (Jun 14, 2011)

A big +1 to soliloquy and Budda. 


I've had my Edwards LP Custom for a while now and while I don't have a Gibson LPC to compare it to, what I do have is a fantastic looking, playing and sounding Les Paul with the exact appointments I wanted for less money than some Schecters. 

My question is, what else matters?


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jun 14, 2011)

Cheers chaps
Think that's the thing ain't it with guitars in general so much choice out there for the price you wanna pay but there is that little bit of tempting magic about a US made Fender or Gibson they are the two companies where I guess your heart rules your head! Haha! 

Spent most the day looking at Orville's and Burny's, the Orville's look so cool and the Burny Sykes model is lush.... Thanks for the help


----------



## budda (Jun 14, 2011)

Edwards makes some sexy ones too.

One day I'll buy a Gibson LP Custom in black. But I'm in no rush.


----------



## budda (Jun 14, 2011)

I really miss having a digital camera . I plan on utilizing Eleven59's iPhone 4 today for some shots. Nice weather, I want some outdoors ones!


----------



## Bekanor (Jun 14, 2011)

Louis Cypher said:


> Cheers chaps
> Think that's the thing ain't it with guitars in general so much choice out there for the price you wanna pay but there is that little bit of tempting magic about a US made Fender or Gibson they are the two companies where I guess your heart rules your head! Haha!
> 
> Spent most the day looking at Orville's and Burny's, the Orville's look so cool and the Burny Sykes model is lush.... Thanks for the help



My USA Strat is my favourite guitar at the moment so I definitely know what you're talking about. The difference is Fender keep making the strat better and better and yet you can still have a USA strat for under 2 grand (mine was $1300). Gibson on the other hand charge a fortune for what is a pale imitation of guitars they made in years past, and you know you've fucked up big time when Chinese copies have better workmanship.


----------



## RenegadeDave (Jun 18, 2011)

Bekanor said:


> My USA Strat is my favourite guitar at the moment so I definitely know what you're talking about. The difference is Fender keep making the strat better and better and yet you can still have a USA strat for under 2 grand (mine was $1300). Gibson on the other hand charge a fortune for what is a pale imitation of guitars they made in years past, and you know you've fucked up big time when Chinese copies have better workmanship.



Eh it depends what you're after. My '11 LP-S Mahogany is an exquisite guitar. Plus it comes with a hardshell case at the 1k price point that most other guitars do not. I don't know about "pale imitation" but it's a great single cut guitar, made in the USA for less than a grand. The only bad thing I'll say about it is it should come with a Tusq or GraphTech nut. There was absolutely no workmanship issues. I don't know what there is to miss on the studio models vs. the standards other than the binding and the full thickness body. 

I like my Agile, and it was half as expensive as my LP-S but it's also MAYBE 60% of the guitar. The tone acoustically is a LOT deader, and that's not something you can improve with pickups. If you only play high gain music, it's a lot less noticeable but clean the LP-S stomps the shit out of the AL3100 to my ears. I could get it as good as it could be but the LP-S has a higher base line to work from. 

Plus for me there is no substitute for the nitro finish. The guitars with nitro feel more alive and generally more musical to me.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 18, 2011)

Louis Cypher said:


> there is that little bit of tempting magic about a US made Fender or Gibson they are the two companies where I guess your heart rules your head!


 
Ha, that sums them up rather nicely, I think.

I do completely love my USA Tele, and it may or may not be my heart shouting over my head but I have a hard time believing any other company could've made it any better. Just as good, perhaps, but not better.


----------



## budda (Jun 21, 2011)

knobs are chrome:


----------



## tjrlogan (Jun 27, 2011)

My photography skills are lacking and the lighting was bad...but here's are my twins and the Hamer:

#1:










#2:










#The Hamer:


----------



## budda (Jun 28, 2011)

That Hamer looks like my old one!!!


----------



## tjrlogan (Jul 1, 2011)

budda said:


> That Hamer looks like my old one!!!


 

Hahaha...yes it does...but I think the flame patterns a tiny bit different on 'em. BTW...I gave that Hamer up just this past week for a JPXi Seven String.....  and


----------



## exo (Jul 1, 2011)

had an NGD post for this a couple weeks ago in the 7 section....


----------



## budda (Jul 6, 2011)

tjrlogan said:


> Hahaha...yes it does...but I think the flame patterns a tiny bit different on 'em. BTW...I gave that Hamer up just this past week for a JPXi Seven String.....  and



I should have traded mine for the guitar I currently have, instead of spending around $4K in between...


----------



## MatthewK (Jul 8, 2011)

Excuse my crappy picture, trust me that it looks at least a million times better in person. Just got this today and I'm thrilled to death. I got it online so I didn't know what the hell I would end up with, but it has a very nice top and I'm fairly certain it is a one piece body. The inspection card says it was made June 26th 2011, freshest guitar I've ever had. Sounds amazing unplugged by the way. I really feel this is a guitar that I'll never part with. With Gibsons iffy reputation and buying online, I feel like I got _extremely_ lucky.


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 8, 2011)

My new LP Studio 50 tribute.


----------



## budda (Jul 9, 2011)

There's an LP7 in here! DAMN!


----------



## Double A (Jul 9, 2011)

I have two Les Pauls that I cannot part with even though I do not really play them since I got my seven strings. 

The first is a silverburst.











The second is a DC.












Poor things, I need to sell one soon to fund new guitars I think. They deserve to be played.


----------



## Vairish (Jul 9, 2011)

Here's my Les Paul style guitar, a Duesenberg 49'er:


----------



## BlackWidowESP (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## Podium (Jul 11, 2011)

My beloved Epiphone Les Paul Slash Maple Top Signature (first run limited edition of 1000,modified with sperzels and bill lawrence XL500 bridge pickup by previous owner)
and Schecter Hellraiser Solo 6

gotta love'em!


----------



## Whitestrat (Jul 11, 2011)

tjrlogan said:


> #The Hamer:


 
It's amazing how much inspiration Jason Schroeder drew from that model and yet still made it look different enough:


----------



## chronocide (Jul 12, 2011)

No picture of it by itself.


----------



## budda (Jul 12, 2011)

Double A, I'd buy that silverburst if I could afford it.. but I can't


----------



## davidb1986 (Jul 14, 2011)

s_k_mullins said:


> PRS SE Singlecut Trem



I'm loving the PRS Singlecut SE. I have one coming to be in the same finish, only difference is mine has a stoptail piece.


----------



## davidb1986 (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## davidb1986 (Jul 16, 2011)

My PRS SE Singlecut finally came in today.


----------



## budda (Jul 16, 2011)

Congrats! There's that same finish at the local store, I almost chose it. Solid


----------



## davidb1986 (Jul 18, 2011)

I took some group pics of my Gibson LPs and PRS SE Tremonti and Singlecut.


----------



## ridner (Oct 12, 2011)

New Additions:


Mikael Åkerfeldt PRS SE Signature







Dean Maxhell General







Agile AL-3100 Custom


----------



## Baco (Oct 12, 2011)

We did a photoshoot at my shop a few weeks ago, time to repost these guitars:


----------



## ridner (Oct 12, 2011)

dig that Caddy!


----------



## Baco (Oct 12, 2011)

I love that guitar, I don't think I'll ever get rid of that one. At the moment, that's the only decent picture I have of that guitar, I may receive some more later.


----------



## davidb1986 (Mar 22, 2012)

I still have my LP Custom but here are my favorite 3 LP/SC style guitars.

(L to R)

2011 PRS Singlecut SE AAA flame top with gold HW, PRS Bird inlays, locking tuners, PRS style eagle headstock inlay decal, PRS control harness with 5 way rotary switch, and PRS HFS and Vintage Bass pickups

2011 PRS Tremonti SE with PRS Bird inlays, Tremonti Tribal graphics decals, PRS Dragon II Bass and PRS #6 pickups

2011 Raven West LP Custom style AAAA quilt top Lizard (greenburst) Quilt with Satin Gold HW, Blue Abalone block inlays, headstock inlays, body, and headstock binding, and PRS #7 pickups


----------



## dime3334 (Mar 22, 2012)

My LTD JK-1


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## jeckert7 (Mar 22, 2012)

MikeH said:


> My Gibson Les Paul Custom.



That's gorgeous dude...


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Mar 22, 2012)

Some shots of me and my Gibson LP from a recording session at the Oscar Peterson Concert Hall in November:


----------



## yellowv (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## Spamspam (Mar 22, 2012)

Schecter Blackjack Solo 6, nice guitar for the money.





Schecter Hellraiser Solo 6, nice guitar for the money




And my baby, Carvin CS6, just a fantastic fucking guitar.


----------



## Rap Hat (Mar 22, 2012)

Left Pic: 1967 Gibson ES330. Not really a Les Paul, but it's a Gibson and kinda looks like a LPDC if you squint a bit. Needs a new neck pickup (Having the SD Custom Shop build me a vintage spec aged chrome P90 to match the original bridge pickup) and the 17th fret inlay (getting done soonish).

Right Pic: Agile AL627 Semi Custom Wide


----------



## Podium (Mar 23, 2012)

Gotta love these singlecuts 
On the left - Modded Epiphone Les Paul Slash
On the right - Schecter Hellraiser Solo 6


----------



## davidb1986 (Mar 26, 2012)

Podium said:


> Gotta love these singlecuts
> On the left - Modded Epiphone Les Paul Slash
> On the right - Schecter Hellraiser Solo 6




I'm liking the Slash LP....Is that a DiMarzio X2N in the bridge postion?


----------



## SkapocalypseNow (Mar 26, 2012)

Mah Gibby, in shitty picture form.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 26, 2012)

My Vintage V100, seen on the first page, has been livened up significantly with the simple-but-surprisingly-effective switch to black plastics.

And the better picture quality doesn't hurt either.

From this:






To this:






It looks so much more... expensive.


----------



## Tom 1.0 (Mar 31, 2012)

Love it.


----------



## dr_game0ver (Apr 5, 2012)

yellowv said:


>




more P90!!! more P90!!


----------



## cosmitron (Apr 5, 2012)

My singlecuts:
Gibson Les Paul Goldblood:





Fernandes Ravelle Deluxe (Gibson Burstbuckers and hardware):





Stiegler Teenage Kick (Ravelle Junior I've designed, done by a friend Luthier - hearted with a Gibson/Epiphone Coronet '64 dogear p90):





Fernandes Ravelle JPC (now sold):






Next target: Esp/Ltd Eclipse 7 Strings or Custom made 7 String LP.


----------



## metale (Apr 5, 2012)

Just my Epi






The guitar I sold, and spent the next 4 years trying to buy back 

edit: I did buy it back in the end


----------



## MikeH (Apr 5, 2012)

jeckert7 said:


> That's gorgeous dude...



Thanks, man. I rarely play her, but when I do it is glorious.


----------



## Sephael (Apr 5, 2012)

Ltd EC-1000


----------



## 7phreek (Apr 6, 2012)

Here is my newly acquired unknown Chinese LP copy. Always the sucker for unknowns,but skeptical none the less AU$380...I figured,what the hell!! Well,it appears the gods were on my side this time a real player,and excellent quality. A solid 8.9lb with nibbed jumbo frets and abalone inlays,and quite a good cutaway for upper fret silliness Fitted hardcase as well....
Here's a few indoor shots..enjoy


----------



## cosmitron (Apr 6, 2012)

7phreek said:


> Here is my newly acquired unknown Chinese LP copy. Always the sucker for unknowns,but skeptical none the less AU$380...I figured,what the hell!! Well,it appears the gods were on my side this time a real player,and excellent quality. A solid 8.9lb with nibbed jumbo frets and abalone inlays,and quite a good cutaway for upper fret silliness Fitted hardcase as well....
> Here's a few indoor shots..enjoy



Kudos for the fret binding! I've never seen that on anything but Gibson and high end Japanese guitars.


----------



## DjentDjentlalala (Apr 6, 2012)

JeffFromMtl said:


> Some shots of me and my Gibson LP from a recording session at the Oscar Peterson Concert Hall in November:



COALESCE T SHIIIIRTTTTT


----------



## Podium (Apr 7, 2012)

davidb1986 said:


> I'm liking the Slash LP....Is that a DiMarzio X2N in the bridge postion?



nope, it's a bill lawrence XL500


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Apr 7, 2012)

Gibson Buckethead Signature Les Paul (first run, so none of that Richlite fretboard shenanigans).






Replaced the killswitches with white Sanwa arcade buttons, still gotta replace the switch hat and truss rod covers with white versions, and I'm gonna paint the bridge and tuners white. Also got a white Bare Knuckle Miracle Man neck pickup on the way.


----------



## fassaction (Apr 7, 2012)

Brothers from another mother!


----------



## cosmitron (May 20, 2012)

I added 2 new singlecuts in my guitar humble harem, so this is an update.


----------



## Pikka Bird (May 20, 2012)

WaywardHaze said:


> Gibson Buckethead Signature Les Paul (first run, so none of that Richlite fretboard shenanigans).


Also, custom-style BINDING!

Good choice on the white replacement parts (a necessity, if you ask me- the red looks nasty). Perhaps one might take a fine paint marker and fill out the logo too so it's just an outline like on the real deal?


----------



## BornToLooze (May 20, 2012)

Here's my 2







The Idol's gonna be getting that 4 pickup mod idea I made a thread about






And my Les Paul is gonna get the pickup switch moved to where the missing knob is and a killswitch where the pickup switch is


----------



## xxvicarious (May 21, 2012)

kherman said:


> My:
> Diodati 59Q, Edwards Sykes LPC, Diodati 58, Fernandes Ravelle Deluxe.


 
Ohhhh snap, I've always wanted a Fernandes Ravelle. They stopped making the
Dave Kushner model, so I lost interest.


----------



## ArrowHead (May 21, 2012)

With the number of metal players here, this might be the one forum around where I won't get a load of shit for what I've done to my '76 goldtop:


----------



## bouVIP (May 22, 2012)

New 2012 Gibson Les Paul Standard


----------



## MiPwnYew (May 23, 2012)

Dug through some old pictures to find it, but this was my higher end Epiphone Prophecy Les Paul I had a few years ago. Came with Gibson Dirty Finger pickups, but I was trying out the SD Blackouts when I took this picture


-24 fret
-Mahogany body
-Flame maple top
-SD Blackouts


----------

